# The biggest flashlight test from Russia



## alefedos (Aug 31, 2009)

You can see many flashlights in our beamshot comparasion. We did it for you to help with buying the right flashlight.

*ENGLISH VERSION*
*RUSSIAN VERSION*

Let me tell you about shooting parameters for these tests. 
As you can see there are four modes of view for flashlights called Road, Road 2, Wall and Body. 
I used my Nikon Coolpix P5100 photo camera with tripod. 

Road. 
There are 2 targets on the road. They are 2-litre Fanta bottles with some water for preservation of stability during a wind. The distance to 1st target is 25m and to the 2nd is 75m. Some photos contains 3 targets (3rd=100m). All the flashlights are directed on the second target. The height of tripod with flashlights is 1m (like most of bicycle handlebars). The tripod with photo camera is situated a 1m before the flashlights tripod with the height of 1.45m (like your eyes when you riding). 
Shooting parameters. 
Focal length: 8mm (Focal length in 35 mm film: 35mm) 
The angle you (camera) see is 90 degrees 
Aperture size: F/3.0 
ISO speed: ISO200 
Exposure time: 1/2s, 2s, 8s 

Road 2. 
The same as Road, but the tripod with photo camera is situated a ~4m before the flashlights tripod to show you the light in near zone. 

Wall. 
The distance from photo camera to wall is 4m. The distance from flashlights to wall is 3m. The angle you (camera) see is 90 degrees, but for flashlights it is about 105 degrees. 
Shooting parameters. 
Focal length: 8mm (Focal length in 35 mm film: 35mm) 
Aperture size: F/3.0 
ISO speed: ISO200 
Exposure time: 1/60s, 1/16s, 1/4s, 1s, 4s 

Body. 
This view mode contains the photos and specifications of flashlights. Many information will be there later. 

Please, feel free to ask any questions about this test.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Wow, that's got to be the best interface and comparison method I've ever seen, this definitely raises the bar, nicely done. Keep that right up :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Awesome shots!

:twothumbs


----------



## supasizefries (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Wow I love the format of your beam shot comparisons. It makes it so easy to compare lights. Thank you for your time and effort into making this!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jay611j (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Wow, that is really cool. Its got all the lights that i'm looking at buying too!!


----------



## yuk (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Where can I find a Stasikoff flashlight? :huh:


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

that is an amazing comparison, its good to be able to see how the light illuminates at fixed distances, i am especially liking the Ultrafire RL-2088 but am swayed by the toughness of the TK40.

GREAT beamshots, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Centropolis (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

That's nice job. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

to Alefedos --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:

_


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Great Job!:thumbsup::thumbsup::welcome:


----------



## twirky (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



alefedos said:


> You can see many flashlights in our beamshot comparasion. We did it for you to help with buying the right flashlight.



Excellent presentation of the results!

Was the white balance set the same for all of these? If it wasn't auto, it can be used to compare color cast. (At least approximately due to it redued to red/green/blue filters by the digital camera).

What do people think about including a color test chart in the scene with beam tests, both just to look at for a subjective opinion, or to calculate the actual spectrum. (would need a sunlight control for that).


----------



## greenLED (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

This takes the prize as the best first post EVER!! :rock:

:welcome: to CPF!


----------



## alefedos (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



yuk said:


> Where can I find a Stasikoff flashlight? :huh:


Thanks for your words, I'm happy . This test was done by 2 people: all the photos are mine, but the interface was done by prcoder - my friend from velomania. We spent a lot of time thinking up really easy and interactive interface for our tests.

*yuk*, Stasikoff is one of the russian flashlight engineers, who makes flashlights from DIY parts.


----------



## Knifemaster (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Best beam shots ever:candle: The road gives the light more depth and a real life dimension much better than wall shots or graphs.


----------



## csshih (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

ouch. I've been bested in 1 post.

nice shots and webpage!
i've been thinking of doing something like that.


----------



## leee (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Where are the pictures? I can select lights, road/road2/wall and exposures, but there aren't any pictures displayed.


----------



## alefedos (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



leee said:


> Where are the pictures? I can select lights, road/road2/wall and exposures, but there aren't any pictures displayed.



I have checked, all works fine


----------



## JeffInChi (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



yuk said:


> Where can I find a Stasikoff flashlight? :huh:



I'd be interested in checking it out too! Super Flood! :wow:


----------



## weathermaker (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

very nicely put together...please continue to add more lights when/if possible.



yuk said:


> Where can I find a Stasikoff flashlight? :huh:



ditto...the Stasikoff looks impressive


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

OMG that is an amazing first post! That had to take a TON of time and effort but I appreciate it a LOT! And I will 2nd or 3rd the question about the Stasikoff bike light! Where and how much :huh:

lovecpf :welcome:​


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



greenLED said:


> This takes the prize as the best first post EVER!!


I'll agree with that greenLED. 

Thank you for those great shots and the great page layout alefedos.
Welcome to CPF!


----------



## xeonsaga88 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

:welcome:. Really great beam shot .Awesome!


----------



## saabluster (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

 молодец!! Очень хорошая работа! 

BTW That is a rather disturbing message on that wall.:welcome:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

That is an awesome comparison tool you've created... thanks :thumbsup:

:welcome:


----------



## SuperLightMan (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

All i can say is that i am in awe. I think something that could be added that would make the better is when a viewer clicks on a specific light model, somewhere the viewer can see how the light itself looks like.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Best beamshot comparison format EVER!


----------



## yellow (Sep 1, 2009)

wow :thumbsup:


----------



## AusKipper (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Awsome, just 1 Tiny thing though....

Is it possible to get it the same, but double? ie, so you can see too beamshots in the window at exactly the same time? That would be too awsome for words then  (I dont see it being too difficult to do, just a Ctrl C + Ctrl V should do it..)


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



AusKipper said:


> Awsome, just 1 Tiny thing though....
> 
> Is it possible to get it the same, but double? ie, so you can see too beamshots in the window at exactly the same time? That would be too awsome for words then  (I dont see it being too difficult to do, just a Ctrl C + Ctrl V should do it..)


 
I like the way it is, it's as if I'm actually playing around with modes.


----------



## Sigman (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

VERY NICE!! :thanks:


----------



## NoFair (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

:welcome: 

Great comparison shots:thumbsup:

Sverre


----------



## elwood (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Superb! You can really get a great idea on how a particular flashlight will perform in the real world! That's a TON of lights! :twothumbs


----------



## learnyee (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



alefedos said:


> You can see many flashlights in our beamshot comparasion. We did it for you to help with buying the right flashlight.
> 
> Road 2.
> The same as Road, but the tripod with photo camera is situated a ~4m before the flashlights tripod to show you the light in near zone.



Hi Alefedos, I see some of your beamshots were with the torch mounted on the bike, any special bike mount you used? I am looking for possibility in mounting TK40 or those torch with large diameter onto my mountain bike, any good way of doing that?


----------



## kaptein america (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Very nice post


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Wonderful effort! :twothumbs
Please continue to update the test... From Russia with Love.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

:wow: this is too cool :bow:
i like the 2s exposure shots, it best reflect my vision at night. thank you so much for the great work! :twothumbs


----------



## ubetit (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

The Ultrafire WF-1300L (wet) has incredible throw and spill in that picture and it shows the detail in the road like no other. What is (wet)?


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Great beamshots, makes it so easy to see difference between the lights.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Welcome from me too! :wave:

Thanks for the information of the great flashlight test, very valuable!

Regards, Patric


----------



## Big_Ed (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Excellent job!


----------



## karlthev (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Great work here!


Karl


----------



## JeffInChi (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Alefedos,

How about that *StasikOFF* MC-E light? Available anywhere on the internet? Do you have an estimate for cost, and is it a well made light?

Also:



saabluster said:


> молодец!! Очень хорошая работа!
> 
> BTW That is a rather disturbing message on that wall.:welcome:




I saw the graffiti on the wall too, what does it mean roughly in english?

Thanks, and :welcome:


----------



## AusKipper (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



alefedos said:


> *AusKipper*, you can do this if you open 2 windows of your brouser with the same webpage and put them together on the screen . Now, you can choose any flashlight on the left and right windows.




Ehh, stop using logic 

But yes, when I am at work and using duel screens that is perfectly effective 

Certainly not complaining about how it is!!

BTW... Now i want a WE Superstorm  and they are expensive


----------



## Edog006 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Well amazing pictures and interface indeed... any chance you could add many more manufactures like Surefire, Olight, Pelican, Inova, etc... and HIDs too!? Overall awesomely done Im impressed


----------



## BenjiBot (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Very useful test, I've had my eye on an Ultrafire for a while and this has convinced me. Thanks for your effort



JeffInChi said:


> I saw the graffiti on the wall too, what does it mean roughly in english?



ANTIFA is a militant anti-fascist organization, and the graffiti on the wall is anti-ANTIFA, using words like faggot, junkie to make their point.


----------



## soulrider (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Absolutely amazing!!! What a wonderful resource (Sticky?) The Stasikoff and Ultra Fire 1300 are very very impressive indeed.


----------



## strinq (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Good job man. Good comparisons can be made here.


----------



## cmacclel (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Great Job and it appears you put alot of time into this!

Though the background sky keeps changing so it appears the White Balance is different picture to picture.

Mac


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

wow, great job, congrads, you nailed it.

love how you cought a plane on last testlight.


----------



## alefedos (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



cmacclel said:


> Though the background sky keeps changing so it appears the White Balance is different picture to picture.


No, you see the different sky fragments. The color of the sky was changing during each test because of different sizes and height of clouds, different weather, different time. You can see beamshots from four tests here.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Nice to see you found your way here


----------



## AbleArcher (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

What an amazing early Christmas present to give us, thanks to both alefedos and prcoder for putting in the time :twothumbs

I know it would be a lot of work but if you can keep this updated fairly regularly I'm sure a lot of the members here would find it very useful.


----------



## 325addict (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

I can see just ONE picture, nothing to choose from and it is quite under-exposed with a greenish tint over it.
Is it because of windows '98 and/or some old version of Firefox?

*** EDIT ***

Found them! Due to my low resolution of the screen (800X600) I just didn't see all that was there to the right. I had that picture, totally filling my screen 

Timmo.


----------



## alefedos (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



325addict said:


> I can see just ONE picture, nothing to choose from and it is quite under-exposed with a greenish tint over it.
> Is it because of windows '98 and/or some old version of Firefox?
> Timmo.


Timmo, there is a list with flashlights in the right of the image. Clicking it will change the pictures. If you don't see it check your brouser or use alternative one.

There is one flashlight in the test with the low battery bug 
It is Fenix TK40.
Next beamshot will be at the end of september. We'll refresh TK40 beamshots and add more flashlights.
All the flashlights in test were with the new fresh batteries except Fenix TK40. Sorry, we'll fix it soon.


----------



## SunFire900 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Super job, alefedos!

+1.... for the L1300. I cannot see a difference between it and the SuperStorm.

Differences in build quality are great, though.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

:welcome:
:twothumbs
great page!


----------



## Vesper (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

All I can say is... DUDE! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

How cool is this. Thanks for your hard work. Also would like to see Stasikoff info. Beam looks great and love custom lights.


----------



## alefedos (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



StandardBattery said:


> I want to OSRAM Halogen... what was the power source for that?



It was 524g 48Wh rechargeable battery (12V, 4Ah). The lamp working time with it is about 1.5 hours.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



alefedos said:


> It was 524g 48Wh rechargeable battery (12V, 4Ah). The lamp working time with it is about 1.5 hours.


 
*Thanks!* that's actually not too bad weight for the decent runtime. I dare say it's quite practical for some applications. I think it's also a great benchmark beam.




alefedos said:


> Good news!
> We planning a big test in October. You will see all models of *Nitecore, EagleTac, Polarion, HyperBeam, SuperMan* from Japan and some chinesse flashlights.
> But in September I will organize a test too.
> Wait for updates


 
  


*Keep* :rock: *!!*


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Wow! The 2AA Mini-Mag didn't even appear as if it was turned on.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



325addict said:


> I can see just ONE picture, nothing to choose from and it is quite under-exposed with a greenish tint over it.
> Is it because of windows '98 and/or some old version of Firefox?
> 
> *** EDIT ***
> ...


 
Lol, dude it sounds like you need to step away from flashlights for a bit and put some money into a newer computer setup!


----------



## Dioni (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

 nice work!


----------



## KiwiMark (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



alefedos said:


> Good news!
> We planning a big test in October. You will see all models of *Nitecore, EagleTac, Polarion, HyperBeam, SuperMan* from Japan and some chinesse flashlights.
> But in September I will organize a test too.
> Wait for updates




It sounds like you are having lots of fun taking photos and playing with torches :twothumbs

I look forward to the Nitcore shots - I've been thinking about getting a D10 R2 and running it on a 14500 Li-ion cell.
I like the Stasikoff shots - you can see that it is a good floody light that lights up the area ahead of it very well, but when you switch from med-low to med-high it lights up the trees a bit further away. You can see that a floody light can throw fairly well if you put out enough light from it. I guess you could see the road ahead pretty well while riding that bike at night!


----------



## alefedos (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

We have updates. Please, see it. 
In October,9 the new tests will be done.


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Are the Ravine settings new!? I love those beamshots, thats more of the environment I use my lights in!


----------



## alefedos (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Yes, new. But future tests on the road and wall will be done with the same settings as earlier.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*


----------



## funkL (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

That's a great set of photos! Like many, I appreciate the presentation - the interface is simple and easy to use.



Monocrom said:


> Wow! The 2AA Mini-Mag didn't even appear as if it was turned on.


I noticed this as well ... I thought perhaps I was viewing with the wrong exposure level. What a contrast!


----------



## alefedos (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Hi, all!
I have done some tests and soon you'll see these models in our interactive base.

*October, 9th
Wall tests:*
Aurora Cree R2
Camelion LED 5315-1WF3ML
CatEye HL-1500
ERA
Fenix LD20 Premium Q5 textured
Fenix LD20 Premium Q5 textured+AD401
Kosmos 1500000 HID mod by Angel
MAGLITE 6D P7 mod by Angel
NoName Luxeon 3W
Osram Halogen Decostar 35W
Petzl Tikka Plus
Petzl Tikka XP
Police 5W
Police 10W without Phosphor
prcoder MC-E narrow
prcoder MC-E wide
prcoder P7
SGGM05 mod
Sigma Ellipsoid
Sigma Mirage Evo
Sigma Mirage Evo X
Sigma Powerled
Sokol-3
Sokol-3 HL
Sokol-3 LL
Stasikoff 3 MC-E
UltraFire WF-502B
Vaska 1 MC-E (Pavel_)
Vaska 4MC-E
Vaska 09-Square
Zebra Light H30

*Wet road tests:*
Aurora Cree R2
Camelion LED 5315-1WF3ML
CatEye HL-1500
ERA
Fenix LD20 Premium Q5 textured
Kosmos 1500000 HID mod by Angel
MAGLITE 6D P7 mod by Angel
Osram Halogen Decostar 35W
Police 5W
Police 10W without Phosphor
prcoder MC-E narrow
prcoder MC-E wide
prcoder P7
SGGM05 mod
Sigma Ellipsoid
Sigma Mirage Evo
Sigma Mirage Evo X
Sigma Powerled
Sokol-3
Sokol-3 HL
Sokol-3 LL
Stasikoff 3 MC-E
UltraFire C3
UltraFire MCD WF-2000F
UltraFire RL-2088
UltraFire WF-502B
UltraFire WF-1300L
Vaska 1 MC-E (Pavel_)
Vaska 4MC-E
Vaska 09-Square
X2000 Cree P4-WC 3xAAA
X2000 Cree P4-WC 18650

*October, 10th
Wall tests:*
Fenix E01
Fenix HP10
Fenix HP10+AD401
Fenix L2Tw
Fenix LD01
Fenix LD10 UPGR PREMIUM Q5 textured
Fenix LD20 UPGR PREMIUM Q5 textured
Fenix LD20w UPGR PREMIUM Q3 textured
Fenix PD30 Premium Q5 smooth
Fenix TA20
Fenix TA21
Fenix TA21w
Fenix TK12 textured
Fenix TK40
Sokol
Tiablo A9
Wolfeyes Explorer MC-E
Wolfeyes Super Storm
Wolfeyes Thunder

*Wet road tests:*
Fenix HP10
Fenix HP10+AD401
Fenix L2Tw
Fenix LD01
Fenix LD10 UPGR PREMIUM Q5 textured
Fenix LD20 UPGR PREMIUM Q5 textured
Fenix LD20w UPGR PREMIUM Q3 textured
Fenix PD30 Premium Q5 smooth
Fenix TA20
Fenix TA21
Fenix TA21w
Fenix TK12 textured
Fenix TK40
Sokol
Tiablo A9
Wolfeyes Explorer MC-E
Wolfeyes Super Storm
Wolfeyes Thunder

And a week later you will see much more...


----------



## alefedos (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

We updated our base and did some changes in scenes.
Now you can see new Fenix models (incl. new headlight) and many others.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Awesome!

Keep up the excellent work!


:twothumbs


----------



## alefedos (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Hi!
Soon, we'll add new scene to our project. It will be several beamshots from Moscow underground river.
Check it in a few days


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Looking forward to the updates and new models! Thanks for your hard work! :thumbsup:


----------



## alefedos (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Let me show you preview...









2 cameras in different places 
All photos are processing. Some days to update.


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

What a tease... :naughty:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Nice photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## XRAYBoY (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Awesome!! :goodjob:


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Wow really cool spot to test. Lots of credit for going down in that tunnel for beam shots.


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



alefedos said:


> Let me show you preview...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
NICE!!! :huh:


----------



## alefedos (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Now, check new scenes Neglinka 1 & Neglinka 2 
http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

That Wolfeyes Superstorm sure is amazing. Wish it was cheaper...


----------



## Vesper (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

The website interface and quality of your beamshots is fantastic. Thank you! Zebralight H60 is really impressive compared to the 501. :twothumbs


----------



## headophile (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

best beamshots and comparison i've seen so far. excellent! :wave::twothumbs


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Very Very nice work .

Thank you for making my next light decision easier.



Really amazing comparisons and appreciated. 

You are very talented both with flashlights and computers.

Thank you,


----------



## tygger (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Those are seriously some of the best real world beamshots I've ever seen. And the interface is :twothumbs. Thank you.


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

keep it up!! I wish i had seen your thread before i purchased my H501, would probably have gone for the H501W instead


----------



## alefedos (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Neglinka 1 scene has some updates (mostly headlights).

A big flashlight test will be at the middle of November (customs delays).


----------



## pano_maker (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

This is brilliant.

Forget lumens, ma's, reflectors and white walls. These beamshots tell it all.

Thank you for the effort.


----------



## sfca (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

*Great work!!!!!!*

More Surefire! More 4sevens _(if they're available)_!


----------



## Dark Laser (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

:twothumbs NICE! :twothumbs


----------



## Edog006 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Simply put - Phenomenal!!! The more the merrier... agreed Surefire would be sweet too.. also Olight.. but already an amazing collection, keep up the great work!


----------



## DoctaDink (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Outstanding! I love the different beamshot settings, expecially the the way the tunnel shows throw, spread, rings, color etc. 
The interactive database is so useful and friendly. 
Thank you so much for sharing this with us.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Great work Alefedos, keep up the great work. Btw, if I may ask, what does "Alfedos" mean (ya nje gavaroot pa russki)?


----------



## Ajay (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Great site. Very useful.

you da man:twothumbs


----------



## alefedos (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



mr.snakeman said:


> Great work Alefedos, keep up the great work. Btw, if I may ask, what does "Alfedos" mean (ya nje gavaroot pa russki)?


Alefedos = *Ale*xey *Fedos*chev
Just my name & surname.

Megatorch shop selling Olight flashlights in Russia, but they have refused to participate in our tests. I will ask Olight owners in moscow forums.


----------



## Edog006 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Megatorch shop selling Olight flashlights in Russia, but they have refused to participate in our tests. I will ask Olight owners in moscow forums.[/QUOTE]


Awesome Alexey... I love my Olight and I want to see how Olight especially M30 as well as M20 compare in the ultimate test.. your beam shots! 

Lame that Megatorch will not give you some to test.. it should be in their best interest to get the name out there and if the light holds up well, as I expect it will, they will have an amazing marketing pitch without doing anything.. anyway thats my 2 cents.. if any Olight distributors are out there consider hooking Alexey up!


----------



## alefedos (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

We will test some HID & LED lights today.
Wait for update!


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Cant wait to see those HID shots... Hope I wont have to buy one after seeing these shots... :wave:


----------



## alefedos (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

I'm at home! The test was amazing. We tested a brighter lights than before.
Polarion, Thrunite, Nitecore, PSS, Jedi, Xenonics and many others...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Can't wait for the updates!!

:twothumbs


----------



## gsxrac (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Wow!!! If you dont mind me asking how do you obtain all of these lights? Is this some sort of flashlight club or do the manufacturers just send them to you for testing or...??? This is by far the best beamshot compilation ever! You guys keep up the good work!  Thanks!


----------



## gsxrac (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



alefedos said:


> Let me show you preview...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You wouldnt happen to be interested in Urban Exploration and/or Draining would you???


----------



## alefedos (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

*gsxrac*,
Moscow dealers & engineers were in our test with their flashlights. Some lights are mine and others are from other guys, who also were in the test.


----------



## alefedos (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Shortly about last test.
We made photos from 2 points: one point is standart and the other one is situated a 380cm before flashlight tripod and little righter to show you all light.


----------



## gsxrac (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Alefedos I see that yall got a hold of the Polarion LED light. I have spent a long time looking for people that own one and a way to purchase one but have yet to find anything. Did you get to handle this light and if so what do you think of it?


----------



## saabluster (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



gsxrac said:


> Alefedos I see that yall got a hold of the Polarion LED light. I have spent a long time looking for people that own one and a way to purchase one but have yet to find anything. Did you get to handle this light and if so what do you think of it?


There's quite a few people on here that have them. I think they are the best HID light money can buy. There quite a few that throw farther but the overall packaging, output, and UI is unbeatable.


----------



## alefedos (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



gsxrac said:


> Alefedos I see that yall got a hold of the Polarion LED light. I have spent a long time looking for people that own one and a way to purchase one but have yet to find anything. Did you get to handle this light and if so what do you think of it?



Polarion is not LED, it is HID! Very bright and expensive flashlight. In our test Polarion flashlights were with different color filters (yellow, red, green, blue and transparent diffuzer). UV & IR filters are also avaible, but photo camera can't see UV & IR light range with this filters and make photos as without visible light.


----------



## gsxrac (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



alefedos said:


>





saabluster said:


> There's quite a few people on here that have them. I think they are the best HID light money can buy. There quite a few that throw farther but the overall packaging, output, and UI is unbeatable.





alefedos said:


> Polarion is not LED, it is HID! Very bright and expensive flashlight. In our test Polarion flashlights were with different color filters (yellow, red, green, blue and transparent diffuzer). UV & IR filters are also avaible, but photo camera can't see UV & IR light range with this filters and make photos as without visible light.



Noooo I know all about the HID Polarion's but I am talking about their little known PL3 Tachyon (I think thats the proper name) LED pocket sized light. In the picture I quoted I thought the light that was right above the Nitecore EZ's was a PL3...?


----------



## alefedos (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Please, check updates in "Road Wet" scene.
All new flashlights have "(.)" symbol at the end. This is because the test has one error. The first fanta bottle is situated at the point 50 meters instead of 25 meters point. Sorry 
Later you will see the second scene "Road Wet 2" from this test.


----------



## alefedos (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

I received photos from other camera today & later you will see it in the second Road Wet scene.
I think it will be done at the end of this week.

We have much snow in Russia and soon we'll made new snow scenes.


----------



## Sarratt (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

you have done a great job -----thank you


----------



## Delghi (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Wow, very useful resource thanks a lot for your efforts!


----------



## richardcpf (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

wow amazing work there, my respects..

Now if I am correct the ultrafire 1300 is the second brightest led flashlight in the test after Wolfeyes superstorm?? I am seriously considering to buy this flashlight.


----------



## 276 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

alefedos, awesome photos!!!!


----------



## alefedos (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



richardcpf said:


> wow amazing work there, my respects..
> 
> Now if I am correct the ultrafire 1300 is the second brightest led flashlight in the test after Wolfeyes superstorm?? I am seriously considering to buy this flashlight.



I think they are both the brightest led flashlights, but with different optics. See Neglinka photos for details.


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Mr. Alefedos,

I like to thank you for these comparison shots they are truly AWESOME!!

:twothumbs


----------



## Edog006 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



richardcpf said:


> Now if I am correct the ultrafire 1300 is the second brightest led flashlight in the test after Wolfeyes superstorm?? I am seriously considering to buy this flashlight.


 

Yes it is mighty impressive! I own one and output it is a monster. Construction wise be prepared for a little DIY. The manufacturing is not top notch. The lens is fragile, mine arrived cracked, however I got a custom glass lens from a local glass company. Also there is not much lube around the threads. I advise picking up some Nyogel or comparable product. But if you want a badass LED look no further you found it. 

I took this camping in the backcountry and while it was a klunker my fellow camping buddies were blown away. No one else had a light that even remotely compared.


----------



## sigsour (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

I just cant say enough about this site. I am finally ordering a Zebralight and have been researching as much info as possible on CPF and I came across this thread. In a matter of seconds as was able to compare all the lights and make a decision immediately.

Great job guys!! :twothumbs


----------



## LeifUK (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



alefedos said:


> You can see many flashlights in our beamshot comparasion. We did it for you to help with buying the right flashlight.



We are not worthy.  An awesome test.


----------



## WebWalker (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Thank you for sharing this wondeful review. What a ton of work to put together. I'll use it to pick out my next light.
You are truly addicted.


----------



## darkie0000 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



StasikOFF said:


> Hi All!
> I am ready to answer some questions about a headlight.
> The headlight has been made in the single copy.
> The order is possible, but I do not know as to carry out delivery in the USA


 

Okay, I Really want one of these made by you StasikOFF, the 3 MC-E.
Maybe making a different design? Rectangular, instead of tubed shape. Probly can get more heat outta there with rectangular. But I love the 3 MC-E, as it is BRIGHT and a very nice flood. I am visiting the website, but the language I can't understand =S


----------



## alefedos (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Hi, all!
We did a great job yesterday.
Moscow diggers (Urban exploration) from www.diggers.su found a nice cable collector for our tests.
In a few days you'll see a new scenes "cable collector 1" and "cable collector 2" in our base http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com





More than 60 flashlights and accessories from Fenix, Tiablo, EagleTac, Petzl, Polarion, UltraFire and others.


----------



## Igor Porto (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



alefedos said:


> Polarion is not LED, it is HID! Very bright and expensive flashlight. In our test Polarion flashlights were with different color filters (yellow, red, green, blue and transparent diffuzer). UV & IR filters are also avaible, but photo camera can't see UV & IR light range with this filters and make photos as without visible light.


 
The Polarion with the blue filter is just nuts. 

Never seen anything like those beam shots, thanks for putting this together & sharing it alefedos.

Great job!


----------



## pseudoblue (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

:huh: wow........... These are such great work and just plenty of effort and consistency you've put in. The pictures, beamshots, the website, the tests... :bow: 


Note: Found Polarion PH50 jpg didn't load, maybe it's my line..


----------



## alefedos (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



pseudoblue said:


> Note: Found Polarion PH50 jpg didn't load, maybe it's my line..



Yes, it didn't load. It will be fixed soon.


----------



## NiXoN (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



alefedos said:


> Hi, all!
> We did a great job yesterday.
> Moscow diggers (Urban exploration) from www.diggers.su found a nice cable collector for our tests.
> In a few days you'll see a new scenes "cable collector 1" and "cable collector 2" in our base http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com
> ...



The biggest flashlight test in Utility tunnels http://diggers.su/forum/showthread.php?t=3942


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Fenix TK45?


----------



## andyw513 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Those are some great shots! Nice work!


----------



## WebWalker (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Another incredible job. Excellent work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## alefedos (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*



sithjedi333 said:


> Fenix TK45?



Yes 
And we also tested another new Fenix LD25


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Bravo! :twothumbs

What's the Fenix LD25? I've never heard of that model before and it is not on the Fenix website. Also, how did you get a Fenix TK45? (Lucky you!) That model hasn't been released yet.


----------



## NiXoN (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Prepare flashlight test .... 
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4973&stc=1&d=1271183817
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4974&stc=1&d=1271183817
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4968&stc=1&d=1271183806
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4984&stc=1&d=1271191757
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4964&stc=1&d=1271183794
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4966&stc=1&d=1271183794
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4978&stc=1&d=1271191735
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4989&stc=1&d=1271192511
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4979&stc=1&d=1271191735
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4983&stc=1&d=1271191748
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4986&stc=1&d=1271191757
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4964&stc=1&d=1271183794
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4965&stc=1&d=1271183794
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4987&stc=1&d=1271191757
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4969&d=1271183806
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4967&stc=1&d=1271183794
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4970&stc=1&d=1271183806
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4971&stc=1&d=1271183806
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4972&stc=1&d=1271183817
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4976&stc=1&d=1271191735
http://diggers.su/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4982&stc=1&d=1271191748

to be continue...


----------



## chriscoobs (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

great stuff. thanks


----------



## Buckley (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

CONGRATULATIONS!!! In my opinion, you have created the most useful single flashlight resource on the entire web. Well done, gentlemen!!


----------



## frosty (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: The biggest flashlight test from Russia*

Wow. Superb resource.


----------

